# My Seaview Encounter Diorama



## Seadragon7

Simple and so very Irwin Allen I think. The Seaview with a monster we have all seen before but in a different way and size.


----------



## mcdougall

Love this Irwin 'Alien' dio ...Very cool concept and well executed :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Seaview

:hat: Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Very nicely done! 

Sean


----------



## HabuHunter32

I like it! Nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seadragon7

Some other shots for the diorama.


----------



## mcdougall

Wow very cool :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## iamweasel

That makes a nice desktop display.


----------



## Seadragon7

Here is the finished Seaview Encounter Diorama with the PL Seaview now fitted with LED lights and a better base.


----------



## Sendra

Love what you did with the Chestburster!!! Keep it up!


----------



## Jafo

great idea


----------



## Seadragon7

Thanks for all the kind words from everyone. Makes me want to work harder on the next kit.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Can't believe I missed this before. Uber cool man ! Nice work !


----------



## RLCarlos

Great execution! Feel like I'm back watching the TV show when I was a young boy. Thanks for sharing your talent.


----------



## Jerzferno

Well done. Now that brings back some memories. I used to love that show.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## MadCap Romanian

That lighting effect makes all the difference in the world!


----------

